# Homemade Toys/Hides



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd love to see pics of everyone's homemade mouse/rat toys and hides! I've built a couple myself, with popsicle sticks, string, bottle caps, and a ton of hot glue (and the burns to go with it, lol!). Trying to get other ideas. Here's one of my better ones.

These pics are before I removed all of the strings from the glue. 























And one of my girls checking it out.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## RoseSpice (Oct 24, 2016)

Wow! I've made some, but nothing quite as nice. Probably because I don't use hot glue.


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

RoseSpice said:


> Wow! I've made some, but nothing quite as nice. Probably because I don't use hot glue.


Haha, try it out! They are fun to make. If you are anything like me, though, prepare for burns. I can't tell you how many times I've hurt myself doing this. Lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

I haven't made anything for mine! They just get cardboard boxes from the supermarket for the most part.

I do like the ladder though. Have any been up it yet?


----------



## KazzysKritters (Nov 16, 2016)

Torin said:


> I haven't made anything for mine! They just get cardboard boxes from the supermarket for the most part.
> 
> I do like the ladder though. Have any been up it yet?


Yup! The climb around on everything. I even have a swing I made that they regularly use, and it's so much fun to watch!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

